# Best chillers?



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Not a usual purchase for Canada, so am wondering if anyone has any first hand experience with chillers and can recommend a brand that:
a) operates within stated parameters of unit for cooling
b) quiet
c) easy maintenance

I think the most important aspect is quiet. I only need a 1/10th HP chiller, but I don't want this thing to sound like a refrigerator.


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

Aquaeurousa.

http://www.aquaeurousa.com

Feel free to PM me any questions/ if you wanted to order one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

We recently replaced the chiller on our SPS system and did tons of research on them.

Teco is one of the most respected brand on the market. I was going to get their 1hp model but my heat situation was desperate and could not wait.

https://www.tecous.com

The new TK series chillers are coming to North American very soon! 

http://reefbuilders.com/2014/05/29/tecos-tank-chiller-line/


----------



## Reef Hero (Mar 2, 2014)

I have been very happy with my JBJ Arctica 1/10th hp chiller.... I don't have any other chillers to compare it to though.... I can hear it kick on and start up if I am listening for it and in same room but otherwise it has got the job done so it has my vote! How big is your system and what kind of high temp are you experiencing?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

System will be about 40 gallons w a 20 gallon sump. Ish. Been looking at the JBJ and thinking a 1/10th would be good. I need an 8 to 10 degree temp drop, and want to ensure that the chiller is quiet. 39db, which is what most chillers seem to run is about the noise level of background music (for me), and not sure that would be quiet enough. Especially since the cabinet it's going into is open and there is nothing to baffle the noise.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Although I do not have any chiller but once I did a research and find that Teco is the one that I would get if I go that route.


----------



## Reef Hero (Mar 2, 2014)

I run my 1/10hp jbj on my 75g dt, 40g sump, and 30g frag tank.... My temp only gets up to like 84 max so it is only about 5 degrees it needs to ever cool it down to....
The 1/10th hp chiller on my system has no problem dropping the temp down though on my system....
Not sure what the price diff or power consumption is but I'd maybe even check out a 1/15 hp for your system since it is a smaller setup...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Wouldn't you know, today BRS sent a sale flyer with chillers 10% off. For those who have said Teco is the best brand out there, can you say why? In print, all the units I have looked at seem similar. And a lot lack info, too.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

When I did the research, reviews indicated Teco chillers are quiet and working!


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

*1/4 hp AquaLogic Titanium Coil Drop-In Type*

Crayon,here's the pics as I promised you.























Ed


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

Nice.

Drop-in chillers have their advantages. No pump required to feed the chiller and no plumbing either!


----------

